# Angeblich dramatischer Rückgang von Spam bei AOL



## stieglitz (23 März 2004)

Bei inet.de habe ich folgende Meldung gefunden:

America Online will im Verlauf des letzten Monats ein "dramatisches Absinken" des Spam-Aufkommens beobachtet haben. In Zahlen ausgedrückt bedeutet das, dass am 20. Februar noch 2,6 Milliarden Spam-Mails an AOL-Kunden adressiert waren. Bis zum 17. März war diese Zahl stetig auf 1,9 Milliarden Mails gesunken. Das würde einem Rückgang um 27 Prozent entsprechen. Zur Erklärung dieser Entwicklung heißt es, die Furcht vor dem neuen Anti-Spam Gesetz (CAN Spam Act) lasse die Spammer vorsichtiger werden.

Reuters: AOL Says It Sees Sharp Decline in 'Spam' E-Mail  


Also ich kanns garnicht glauben, ich stelle eher das Gegenteil fest.

Obwohl, ich habe gerade in meinen AOL Account nachgeschaut, ich benutze den sonst nicht, da waren seit 9.3. bis heute "nur" 83 Spams.
Sonst waren es doch meist so um die 200. 
Würde mich ja freuen, wenn das Gesetz fruchten würde.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen.


Wie im Sketch von Monty Python. Überall SPAM.
Allerdings hab ich einen Internetzugang und nicht AOL.


----------



## stieglitz (23 März 2004)

@heiko

Ich habe unter anderem auch einen AOL Account.  

Der war bzw. ist nützlich, wenn mann im Ausland ist. Da findet man
immer eine Einwahlnummer.

Ich habe auch noch web.de, der ist übrigens fast spamfrei.

Aber mein "normaler" Account in der Firma wird blos noch zugemüllt.

Gruß


----------



## Der Genervte (23 März 2004)

Auch ich benutze AOL als Zugang.
Und tatsächlich: es kommt kaum noch Spam bei mir an - *allerdings vermisse ich auch einige Mail, die von meinem anderen Account an AOL weiter versendet wurden!*

Meine Vermutung: AOL löscht von sich aus alles, was für die nach Spam ausschaut. Auch, wenn dadurch wirkliche Spam trotzdem noch durchrutscht und reelle Mails als Kolateralschaden sich gleich mit ins Datennirvana verabschieden.


----------



## stieglitz (23 März 2004)

da kommt noch eine passen und erläuternde Meldung hinterher:

http://www.intern.de/news/5431.html


AOL sperrt angeblich Spam-Adressen

Gruß


----------

